# [CLOSED, thank you everyone!!] Turnips selling at 542 ⭐



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 28, 2020)

As the title states - I got a large spike pattern and my turnip price is at 542 bells!

There are also some free DIY recipes in front of the shop (wooden-block bed, giant teddy bear, green-leaf pile and bamboo wand), so you can freely take those.

My shop is to the right from the plaza. If you'd like then you can visit Able Sisters too, it's right next to the nook's!

I'll be giving out the dodo code in private messages (3 people at one time), so I can have some sort of control, thank you for understanding!!
And please, since it is a very time consuming process, be patient with me 

Also, just to be safe, please don't give out the dodo code when you get it, thank u.

If you're interested, please post a reply in this thread, if I give it a like then it means that you'll get the dodo code soon  

EDIT: So, the waiting time is super long now, but I'm trying my best to get everyone to sell their turnips!​


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 28, 2020)

hiya can i come over? ty so much


----------



## chriss (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi I'd like to come!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Are multiple trips allowed?


----------



## chawwee (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## PurpleCrutches (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## jh2352 (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I please visit? Thanks!


----------



## pittapotamus (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to visit please!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 28, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## knv924 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey can I come??


----------



## pacs (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to come sell


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I come over


----------



## Hurl (Apr 28, 2020)

If you have time, can I please come and sell my turnips?


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 28, 2020)

i'd like to visit! may my brother come too?


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I please visit? ^^


----------



## Aluxia (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d love to come if still open! (One visit)


----------



## mayor_christin (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d like to do one trip to sell if you’re still open, happy to tip IGB.


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come ! For one trip and I'll tip 10%


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2020)

Could i come please?


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I queue up for my friend? I don't need to sell, just posting for her because she doesn't have an account


----------



## goatqueen (Apr 28, 2020)

If you have time for me I'd love to sell my turnips please


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, can I come over?


----------



## Dringy (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey, I understand you're very busy, but if you have time, do you mind if I come over to sell turnips?


----------



## vvhiny (Apr 28, 2020)

could I please come as well? :-0


----------



## lele (Apr 28, 2020)

Please can I visit


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I come please? Would need around 3 trips if that’s alright? Thank you for hosting


----------



## Quack (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d love to come, just one trip is enough!


----------



## windloft (Apr 28, 2020)

Heyo, can I be queued up for selling turnips please? Is 3 trips fine by you? I can do just two if it helps to let everybody chug along and get their turnips sold!


----------



## Shesellsseashells (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 28, 2020)

hi! if possible i'd love to come over as well <3


----------



## Sara? (Apr 28, 2020)

HIYA!!! can please please come to sell my turnips?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 28, 2020)

If you're still doing this by the time you get to this post I'd like to come over. One trip only.


----------



## Coconutland (Apr 28, 2020)

Please can I come


----------



## somniumfelix (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! Would love to come if it's not too much trouble!! <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 28, 2020)

Okay, so I hope everyone queued up is aware that the waiting time is super long now, I'm very sorry about this, but getting everyone to the island is a time consuming process!! Thank you for understanding ❤
The queue is still open ☺


----------



## Sara? (Apr 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Okay, so I hope everyone queued up is aware that the waiting time is super long now, I'm very sorry about this, but getting everyone to the island is a very time consuming process!! Thank you for understanding ❤




Thank you for your patience !


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 28, 2020)

Could i please visit too?
I only have one trip  are there any hybrids youd like?


----------



## PerryPerry (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, could I get in on this? I'd need 2 trips


----------



## eat (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! I'd really appreciate a visit as well. Thank you


----------



## B4100 (Apr 28, 2020)

if there is time I would like to visit please


----------



## icyii (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello are you still open? What’s the wait time now? Is it possible to do multiple trips? I can tip 10%?


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 28, 2020)

I would also love to visit!  First time with the stalk market


----------



## Thismumof.1.2.3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Are you still open? one visit for one gold nugget?


----------



## dwojo68 (Apr 28, 2020)

lmk if you are still open i would like to visit.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm still open!! Thank you for anyone that's queueing up even if the waiting time is so long now  ☺ 
Doing my best to go through everyone! Please, be patient ❤


----------



## Theanimalvrossingwolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey, I would like to visit 
Whenever there is room feel free to dm me


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you are still accepting guests.


----------



## Daydream (Apr 28, 2020)

I would also like to come!


----------



## gominam9 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello! Can I come too ? Please


----------



## daisyy (Apr 28, 2020)

hiiii understand that the queue is long right now but love to join if possible. if can’t get to me, no worries! ty for hosting!


----------



## Mari_AC (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to queue up if it's still possible. I'd only need one visit


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 28, 2020)

Locking the thread for now, since the queue is so long that it'll still probably take me 2 hours to get through, but I'll truly accept everyone who queued up!
I'll maybe open it up again in a few hours after I get through the queue ☺


----------

